# Generic barcode



## azure (Apr 7, 2021)

Does anybody know how to print a generic barcode? Like you would type in the numbers for the barcode and it will print on a zebra printer? Using a mydevice and one of targets apps.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 7, 2021)

Go to product page in myday and **scan the printer first** then click print labels and click upc/generic barcode


----------



## azure (Apr 7, 2021)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Go to product page in myday and **scan the printer first** then click print labels and click upc/generic barcode


I know but say I wanted a barcode for “123344294” I’m wondering how I could print one for random numbers.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 7, 2021)

I don’t think you can


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Apr 7, 2021)

If you still have excel on workbench pcs, there should be a font that changes to barcode.  Just type your numbers, change the font and print it out.

FYI - there's metadata attached as well, so the barcode you see isn't necessarily all that's included on the barcode, I used to do 49+DPCI and print that, unsure if that still works or not.


----------

